# Bareback accuracy and how to aim



## Volp

Hi Guys,

I received a question about whether bareback can be accurate and I wanted to do a video with a little demonstration of how accurate it can be with 2 shots at 2 beer bottle caps. The rest of the video is an explanation of how to aim bareback like any other slingshot (except the forks are your fingers). I did bareback videos before - lighting a match (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38945-no-frame-bareshooting-to-light-a-match/) and how to shoot instinctively (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38637-shooting-without-frame-and-egg-explosion-for-fun/), but I never found a video where someone explained how to aim. I am using a 2040 tube, the first time I've ever bought tubes, believe it or not!

Thanks for watching guys

Volp


----------



## Charles

Very nice shooting, and great explanation, Volp!!! Thanks for posting this one. Your method of holding the single loop on your fingers seems to be the same as the Chinese champion whose video I have posted before. It sure works for you, and it certainly works for him.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Volp

Charles said:


> Very nice shooting, and great explanation, Volp!!! Thanks for posting this one. Your method of holding the single loop on your fingers seems to be the same as the Chinese champion whose video I have posted before. It sure works for you, and it certainly works for him.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks a lot Charles, I am always happy to read your comments! I saw that video and that guy is a great shooter.

Take care!!

Volp


----------



## Lee Silva

Great video, Volp! Excellent lesson, and very clearly communicated explanation of your technique!

Your English is getting much better! It was never all that bad, really.... Thank you, sir!


----------



## Volp

Lee Silva said:


> Great video, Volp! Excellent lesson, and very clearly communicated explanation of your technique!
> 
> Your English is getting much better! It was never all that bad, really.... Thank you, sir!


Hi Lee! I happy that you enjoyed the video.

Well my english is improving one step at a time, but sometimes i enter in the world of the "confusion" and I can't understand myself. This way life is very fun :rofl:

Thanks!!

Take care brother!

Volp


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Your shooting skills are extraordinary Mr. Fox - I've enjoyed all of your videos. You're very kind and generous to share such valuable information. Please, how long is your loop of 2040 and what is your draw length? *


----------



## Lee Silva

What's the secret to keeping the tube from rolling off the tip of the thumb?!?!?!?!?!? This drives me absolutely crazy!!


----------



## Poiema

Excellent demonstration, Volp. Thanks for *clarifying* and sharing your frameless technique. Much easier to see this with tubes. Yours is the clearest most helpful instructions that I've seen.

The vertical position of your 'finger-forks' appears to me there is *less possibility* of hitting your fingers (or hand). The exact same position as a forefinger and thumb-braced position on a slingshot -but without the frame.

Good choice with the tubes. *2040s* totally rock!


----------



## SmilingFury

Great video and sharing of info. Good stuff Volp. 
Any chance that we will see you at this year's East Coast Slingshot Tournament on June 5, 6, 7 in Alverton PA?


----------



## Volp

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Your shooting skills are extraordinary Mr. Fox - I've enjoyed all of your videos. You're very kind and generous to share such valuable information. Please, how long is your loop of 2040 and what is your draw length? *


Thanks a lot Mr. Monkeynipples, i liked "Mr. Fox" 

Well my draw length is 31inches and i cut the 2040, 22 inches before to tie the pouch. But everything depends on how you hold the loop in your hand, for example if you pass the tube around your ring finger or your pinky.

With the bands you have to cut the band and try different lengths but the tubes for bareback have a advantage.........You take a long piece of tube, fold it in the middle, that will be for one moment the center of your loop, put it in your hand and make the "fork" with your fingers, now with the other hand grab the 2 sides (the 2 tubes) like a pouch and pull it until your anchor point or butterfly and check if it to long move the hand a little bit and to short the tubes. When you will find the right tension, measure the length and WOILA! take an end of your tube and cut your length.

I don't know if I was clear 

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp

Lee Silva said:


> What's the secret to keeping the tube from rolling off the tip of the thumb?!?!?!?!?!? This drives me absolutely crazy!!


I made a groove in my thumb with a veiner chisel n11! :rofl: No, it is no truth!

You have to put the tube perfect in the middle of your thumb and very important pull a little bit before start making the "forks" with your fingers.

If there is already tension the tube won't move.

Tell me if it works...


----------



## Volp

Poiema said:


> Excellent demonstration, Volp. Thanks for *clarifying* and sharing your frameless technique. Much easier to see this with tubes. Yours is the clearest most helpful instructions that I've seen.
> 
> The vertical position of your 'finger-forks' appears to me there is *less possibility* of hitting your fingers (or hand). The exact same position as a forefinger and thumb-braced position on a slingshot -but without the frame.
> 
> Good choice with the tubes. *2040s* totally rock!


Thanks a lot Poiema!! 

Volp


----------



## Volp

SmilingFury said:


> Great video and sharing of info. Good stuff Volp.
> Any chance that we will see you at this year's East Coast Slingshot Tournament on June 5, 6, 7 in Alverton PA?


I WOULD LOVE to be there and partecipate, but I won't make it. My wife and I are planning to move in july and I have to save money, from where I am living now there are 2600miles to the ECST.

But fingers crossed for the next year!!

Thanks SmilingFury, I liked to see your question about the ECST.

Take care

Volp


----------



## Tremoside

Thank you very much Volp! I really appreciate that you found some time to share your secrets!

That egg shooting video was already a great inspiration, now here's a new one .

Thanks for inspiring us and good luck saving money for the move! Fingers crossed my friend, take care!

Tremo


----------



## Lee Silva

Still be in California??


----------



## Volp

Tremoside said:


> Thank you very much Volp! I really appreciate that you found some time to share your secrets!
> 
> That egg shooting video was already a great inspiration, now here's a new one .
> 
> Thanks for inspiring us and good luck saving money for the move! Fingers crossed my friend, take care!
> 
> Tremo


Hi Tremo, for me it is a pleasure to share my knowledge and gain knowledge from others  we are growing this fantastic art of shooting with the slingshot.

Thanks for your words!!

Take care buddy

Volp


----------



## Volp

Lee Silva said:


> Still be in California??


We hope so! But in this moment we don't know yet


----------



## treefork

This guy took your instructions and ran with it .


----------



## Volp

treefork said:


> This guy took your instructions and ran with it .


He is Dgui, A great shooter! He posted my video in the slingshot community under the name "check this guy bareback" http://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/check-this-guys-bareback.3976/

I am happy that he tried this style and he showed everybody how accurate and effective it can be.

You can shoot instinctive like him in his video or aiming like I explained in my video.

Everything in your hand!

Volp


----------



## gonene1

Can you get "fork hits" with this method?

if so... Can i loose a finger?

Is it dangerous for a slingshot newbie to try?

thanks


----------



## Volp

gonene1 said:


> Can you get "fork hits" with this method?
> 
> if so... Can i loose a finger?
> 
> Is it dangerous for a slingshot newbie to try?
> 
> thanks


Hi gonene1!

Yes, you can have a fork hit with this method for different reasons and in this case the forks are your fingers  but everything depends on your stile of shooting

The important is to flip a little your hand, and if you want you can turn the pouch too.

I shoot with this style like a normal slingshot, my "fingers forks" are wider than the forks of my slingshot.

Give a try with light bands or tube and easy ammo 

Take care

Volp


----------



## gonene1

ok i made one for myself

2040 tube and home made pouch.

I looped the band much too long so it will have less power and went for some 8-11mm clay balls , also home made.

I put on my eyeglasses and went out (at 23:07 night time).

after a few shots i made a knot at the end of the loop, thus shortening the band significantly.

after a few shots with clay balls i went ahead and tried some 3/8 steel balls.

I *killed *some mango fruit right of the tree, a plastic bottle and several other inanimate objects.

so much fun.

in my mind , this setup if i make the knot or tie it shorter , could easily kill a sparrow or some other small birds even with a small clay ball, if hit from few meter range.

i was always reluctant of carrying a slingshot with me where ever i go.

but with this I'll take one with me where ever i go, wrapping it over my wrist as if it was a bracelet.

Very accurate way of aiming Volp, thanks for teaching it to us.


----------



## Volp

gonene1 said:


> ok i made one for myself
> 
> 2040 tube and home made pouch.
> 
> I looped the band much too long so it will have less power and went for some 8-11mm clay balls , also home made.
> 
> I put on my eyeglasses and went out (at 23:07 night time).
> 
> after a few shots i made a knot at the end of the loop, thus shortening the band significantly.
> 
> after a few shots with clay balls i went ahead and tried some 3/8 steel balls.
> 
> I *killed *some mango fruit right of the tree, a plastic bottle and several other inanimate objects.
> 
> so much fun.
> 
> in my mind , this setup if i make the knot or tie it shorter , could easily kill a sparrow or some other small birds even with a small clay ball, if hit from few meter range.
> 
> i was always reluctant of carrying a slingshot with me where ever i go.
> 
> but with this I'll take one with me where ever i go, wrapping it over my wrist as if it was a bracelet.
> 
> Very accurate way of aiming Volp, thanks for teaching it to us.


SUPER!!!!!  I am happy that it worked for you! great job gonene1!!

It is a nice feeling when you can hit what you want and the only thing you need is in your "hands" 

23:07pm! that is dedication!

Take care

Volp


----------



## gonene1

There should be a badge chalange


----------



## Fletch

This is so interesting. I like his idea of making the slingshot into a bracelet or something so that it's always with you. What an interesting concept....


----------



## Volp

Fletch said:


> This is so interesting. I like his idea of making the slingshot into a bracelet or something so that it's always with you. What an interesting concept....


I happy that you liked it!

Volp


----------

